# Kozel Dark Recipe



## NeilArge (17/8/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hold on, dude. It'll be sooo worth it. I have turnd a few people at work on to this beer and they buuy it by the carton, now.
> 
> Mick, regardez!
> 
> ...



G'day all

Nothin' like breathing life into an old thread...  . I've just been drinking a can of the Kozel Dark, and it is indeed a lovely, lovely beer. Has anyone got an all grain recipe for it? I imagine it's mostly Munich but maybe with a touch of wheat? 

Cheers from Vaasa (on official Finnish beer tasting business)

ToG


----------



## bconnery (17/8/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> G'day all
> 
> Nothin' like breathing life into an old thread...  . I've just been drinking a can of the Kozel Dark, and it is indeed a lovely, lovely beer. Has anyone got an all grain recipe for it? I imagine it's mostly Munich but maybe with a touch of wheat?
> 
> ...


Many moons ago I found this on a site that sold AG kits in the US. 
The recipe claims to be from an actual brew day in a Czech brewery, so is an 'authentic' Czech style dark lager. 
How true I don't know, and I haven't tried it yet, although it is on the list...

"14 Moravian Dark Lager $20 
This recipe is taken directly from the brewlog from the day I spent brewing in the Moravia. 
44% Budvar malt, 44% light munich, 10% 55Lov crystal, and 2% black patent. See complete details.
5 lb Budvar malt, 5 lb munich, 1.1 lb crystal 55, 3 oz black patent, 1 oz Saaz, 1 oz Saaz, 1 oz Saaz, Budvar yeast, 1 cup corn sugar. Three hop additions at 90, 60, 20 minutes. "

So sorry, no AA of the hops, but it's a few years old and I think Saaz has decreased AA% wise recently, so you could easily adjust to get your desired IBUs...


----------



## Fourstar (17/8/09)

bconnery said:


> "14 Moravian Dark Lager $20
> This recipe is taken directly from the brewlog from the day I spent brewing in the Moravia.
> 44% Budvar malt, 44% light munich, 10% 55Lov crystal, and 2% black patent. See complete details.
> 5 lb Budvar malt, 5 lb munich, 1.1 lb crystal 55, 3 oz black patent, 1 oz Saaz, 1 oz Saaz, 1 oz Saaz, Budvar yeast, 1 cup corn sugar. Three hop additions at 90, 60, 20 minutes. "



I think the above recipe is probabaly on the money.

When i think of Kozel Dark i think of a Munich Dunkel with Crystal and some Roast Malts, or more so a Schwarzbier. You dont need much, just enough to get to black~. Its pretty much a Czech spin on a Schwarzbier. Just make sure you keep it sweet, fair whack of light crystal and a touch of dark crystal like caraaroma 2%~ to balance out the crystal flavours. You can use any rost malts you like straight Carafa/RoastBarley/malt or a blend.

i'd go for something like:

20% Pils
70% Munich
6% Carared
2% Caraaroma
2% Carafa Special II or III Or blended with Roast Malt/barley

Note: You may need to adjust the carafa to a higher % by subbing out some munich until you get to black. (Approx 30SRM or 59 EBC)


----------



## brettprevans (17/8/09)

also got to remember that Kozel dark is just under 4% (3.8% to be exact), so the trick is getting the complex malt flavour but not overshooting %alc. Theres a couple threads where Kozel's been discussed. Here's one recipe

Kozel Cherny (dark)
kilo of dark LME, 
1 1/2 kg light Dried Malt Extract
200gms dark crystal like caramunich III steeped.
For bitterness you are only chasing 15 IBU or so. (4% AA) as they are not "in your face" hops.
25gm for 60 min.
15gm for 30 min.
15gm for 2 min.
~15 IBU.

The above lacks the malt complexity but is about spot on with colour.

I was using kozel as an inspiration for the last vic caseswap. great little beer IMO. kozel lager is very very dissapointing


----------



## MHB (17/8/09)

I have had a play with this one and settled on Roast Wheat (Weyermann ~1000 EBC) for the colour, every bit as dark as the Carafa or Roast Barley, but very mellow, having no husk it avoids any harshness.

MHB


----------



## geoffi (17/8/09)

MHB said:


> I have had a play with this one and settled on Roast Wheat (Weyermann ~1000 EBC) for the colour, every bit as dark as the Carafa or Roast Barley, but very mellow, having no husk it avoids any harshness.
> 
> MHB



Carafa Special is also huskless and and hence avoids harshness.

(Try saying that after a few beers...)


----------



## Millet Man (17/8/09)

As CM2 said it is only 3.8% ABV, I remember doing some online research on this style and the Kozel Dark is a 10P beer so OG of 1.040. To get 3.8% you would be looking at an FG of 1.012 or so.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Weizguy (17/8/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> G'day all
> 
> Nothin' like breathing life into an old thread...  . I've just been drinking a can of the Kozel Dark, and it is indeed a lovely, lovely beer. Has anyone got an all grain recipe for it? I imagine it's mostly Munich but maybe with a touch of wheat?
> 
> ...


I can chase up the ag recipe in BYO if you want. They almost always provide an ag, extract and partial recipe.

Does that sound fair?

Les out


----------



## NeilArge (17/8/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I can chase up the ag recipe in BYO if you want. They almost always provide an ag, extract and partial recipe.
> 
> Does that sound fair?
> 
> Les out



Les

That sounds extremely fair to me: you do all the work and provide me with the oil! Can't say fairer than that! I could offer to send you a bottle when I get around to making it - is that fair? :lol: 

Seriously, thanks though.

ToG


----------



## NeilArge (17/8/09)

bconnery said:


> Many moons ago I found this on a site that sold AG kits in the US.
> The recipe claims to be from an actual brew day in a Czech brewery, so is an 'authentic' Czech style dark lager.
> How true I don't know, and I haven't tried it yet, although it is on the list...
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for this. This looks a lot closer than my hunch. I guess it isn't a highly hopped beer. Say mid 20 IBUs?

Thanks and regards

ToG


----------



## NeilArge (17/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> I think the above recipe is probabaly on the money.
> 
> When i think of Kozel Dark i think of a Munich Dunkel with Crystal and some Roast Malts, or more so a Schwarzbier. You dont need much, just enough to get to black~. Its pretty much a Czech spin on a Schwarzbier. Just make sure you keep it sweet, fair whack of light crystal and a touch of dark crystal like caraaroma 2%~ to balance out the crystal flavours. You can use any rost malts you like straight Carafa/RoastBarley/malt or a blend.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant advice Fourstar, thanks for that. I very finely tuned beer on the grist front. Do you think Saaz is the go here bitterness wise as well?

Cheers

ToG


----------



## NeilArge (17/8/09)

MHB said:


> I have had a play with this one and settled on Roast Wheat (Weyermann ~1000 EBC) for the colour, every bit as dark as the Carafa or Roast Barley, but very mellow, having no husk it avoids any harshness.
> 
> MHB



What proportion of the grain bill would you have the roast wheat at MHB? I wouldn't mind some wheat in this, for the mouthfeel.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## MHB (18/8/09)

Just talking about replacing the Black Malt, so round the 2%, I know Carafa is de-husked but if you get the chance taste both the Wheat and Carafa alongside each other and you will see what I'm talking about the Wheat is very mellow compared to any other roast grain.

You should be getting plenty of mouthfeel from the Munich (tho I used Vienna), what GB said about the OG/FG is important, it's worth paying attention to the mash regime.

MHB


----------



## kenlock (18/8/09)

bconnery said:


> Many moons ago I found this on a site that sold AG kits in the US.
> The recipe claims to be from an actual brew day in a Czech brewery, so is an 'authentic' Czech style dark lager.
> How true I don't know, and I haven't tried it yet, although it is on the list...
> 
> ...



Sipping on a Kozel Dark right now. :icon_chickcheers: and really want to have a go at this. How would this recipe go?

Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 27.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 14.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.48 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 41.11 % 
1.28 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 35.56 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 11.11 % 
0.24 kg Wheat, Roasted (425.0 SRM) Grain 6.67 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 5.56 % 
10.29 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (90 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
10.29 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
10.29 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) Yeast-Lager 

What would you suggest the mash regime be?

Cheers Ken


----------



## HarryB (21/8/09)

Not trying to be funny, but why do people always put things like "1.28kg" of a certain grain? Is it because you've whipped out your calculator and converted a US recipe? Or you genuinely feel that the extra 30g would make a difference compared with a round number like 1.25kg? :huh: 

Why not write in "round" metric or percentage units?

I realise that the above it generated by software, but do you guys actually go to your LHBS and ask for 1.28kg?


----------



## brettprevans (21/8/09)

it will be a converstion from imperial to metric. just easier to copy what promash/beersmith spits out.

and nah your right 30g or grain or malt wont make a shit of differance.


----------



## Fourstar (21/8/09)

HarryB said:


> I realise that the above it generated by software, but do you guys actually go to your LHBS and ask for 1.28kg?



Ha, i feel retarded asking for anything but whole or 1/2 kg increments with my grain. The only time i go very small amounts <100g is if im using dark grain for colour or slight flavour adjustment. e.g. 30 - 50g of choc malt etc. in a dunkel or amber ale, etc


----------



## Weizguy (28/8/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> Les
> 
> That sounds extremely fair to me: you do all the work and provide me with the oil! Can't say fairer than that! I could offer to send you a bottle when I get around to making it - is that fair? :lol:
> 
> ...


BYO Magazine Nov 2006 - Bohemian Dunkel 19 Litre recipe
Based on 65% extract efficiency.
OG - 1.048 FG - 1.012
IBU = 21 ABV = 4.7% Colour = 32 SRM (whatever the hell that is in EBC) 

1.9 kg Weyerman Bohemian Pils malt
2.4 kg Weyermann Munich type II
0.4 kg Weyermann CaraMunich Type II
0.05 kg Weyermann CaraFa special Type I

28g Saaz hops (4% AA) bittering (40 min)
28g Saaz hops (flavour/ aroma) (20 min)

Yeast - W2278, or WLP800 or WLP802 or Wyeast Urquell or Budejovice.
1 cap of light DME for priming

Dough in at 50C and rest for 30 min. Then infuse with near-boiling water, while stirring to avoid hot spots. Infuse until the mash temp is about 62C. Then rest there for 20 minutes. Commence sparging with near boiling water until the mash bed is at 78C. Then reduce the sparge water temp to the mash-out temperature. Stop sparging when the kettle gravity is about 1.044.

Boil for 60 min. Evaporation losses should raise the gravity to 1.048 (12 Plato). Add the bittering hops about 20 minutes into the boil, and the aroma/ flavour hops about 40 minutes into the boil.

After shut-down, check the kettle gravity and liqour the wort down if necessary. Rest the wort for 30 minutes to allow the trub to settle. Then heat-exchange it to the required fermentation temp of around 12C. Aerate the the wort and pitch the yeast. Allow about a week for primary fermentation (with the correct pitch). Rack the brew when the gravity has reached 1.018. Then reduce the temp to 5C and lager the beer for three or four weeks. Rack again and keg and pressurize the beer or prime and bottle your beer.

Serve at 7-10 C

Beerz
Les


----------



## arsenewenger (28/8/09)

That sounds really nice i might make it myself

Thanks
AW


----------



## kenlock (28/8/09)

Thanks Lez :super: 

Really interested in brewing this. Already bought the grain and decide to go with this

Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 29.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 15.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 43.84 % 
1.30 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 35.62 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 10.96 % 
0.25 kg Carafa III (525.0 SRM) Grain 6.85 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 2.74 % 
10.44 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (90 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
10.44 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
10.44 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Czech Pils (as CB didn't have any Budvar #2000)

Will be interesting to see how it pans out. Now will now have another recipe to refer to.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## NeilArge (29/8/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> BYO Magazine Nov 2006 - Bohemian Dunkel 19 Litre recipe
> Based on 65% extract efficiency.
> OG - 1.048 FG - 1.012
> IBU = 21 ABV = 4.7% Colour = 32 SRM (whatever the hell that is in EBC)
> ...


Many thanks to Les for posting this. Looks luvverly. I actually had a crack at the Kozel clone yesterday but ended up subbing a few things based on what I had lying around, what I wanted to get rid of, etc.
Here it is:
Recipe: Vaasa Nights
Brewer: Neil 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer) 
Recipe Specifications -------------------------- 
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L 
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG 
Estimated Color: 44.3 EBC 
Estimated IBU: 24.5 IBU 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 % 
Boil Time: 60 Minutes 
Ingredients: ------------ 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.20 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 56.41 % 
1.25 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 32.05 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
0.08 kg Carafa I (663.9 EBC) Grain 2.05 % 
0.07 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
45.00 gm Spalter [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 1.00 gm 
Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 1.00 gm 
Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 1.22 items 
Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) Yeast-Lager 
Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 3.90 kg 
75 min Mash In 
Add 11.70 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C 
Notes: ------ Pitched onto a yeast cake from previous CAP. 

Actually mashed this at 65C for 75 minutes. Busy fermenting away as I type at 13C. Began fermenting within a couple of hours of pitching!

More later,

ToG


----------



## robby1959 (18/5/15)

Hello All

I have a 50 litre Braumeister and would love some help in finding a Kozel Dark recipe for my machine. I buy this great beer from Doctor Dan's by the carton but would love to make it myself. I nbed to mash in and the sparge temperatures etc.

Best Rob


----------

